# New from North Carolina



## Superduty65 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello all. Just joined the club here. I'm a Marine stationed in North Carolina and I grew up in Montana and Oregon mostly. Been shooting bows since I guess 12 or 13 years old and still learn something every time I shoot. Thanks for the great place to chat about archery, tell lies of past hunting and shooting experiences, and communicate with others of the same interests.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT :usa:


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey bro welcome, there is an archery club in Jacksonville. They are a part of the down east coalition as are we. Hope to see you shooting some 3d this year.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome! and thankyou for your service!


----------



## jackthehitman (Jan 21, 2006)

where are you stationed at ? cherry point or camp lejeune. there are archery ranges on both bases.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Welcome to AT and N Carolina...

I suspect you're in close proximity to one of the best shooters there is...

If target shooting is your thing, please come join us for one or more of our NCFAA shoots. The schedule and directions to the shoot locations can be found at www.ncfaa-archery.org . Drop me a line if you need any help finding anything...


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

:welcome: to AT :usa:

Thanks for serving!!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

*Thank you for investing your life...*

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 Archery Talk & NC


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Superduty65. Have fun here.


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome to AT and thanks for protecting my families freedom!


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

:darkbeer:Welcome!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------

